# Skyway Pier early December?



## Python73 (Oct 21, 2004)

Anything worth catching this time of year? Moving a friend to Tampa.

I was on the pier in March. Other than the &*%^% love bugs, I had an awesome time. Lots of 18" spanish on live shrimp and light gear.

S !


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

the spanish are still around in full force right now, and if we don't get too much in the way of cold fronts before mid-december, i suspect the macs will still be available. remind me when the time for you to come arrives, and i'll check around.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

how do you get to this pier and what are the fees? any other details would be great.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sunshine Skyway State Fishing Pier/North
10501 Sunshine Skyway Bridge
St Petersburg 33701
727-865-0668

Sunshine Skyway State Fishing Pier/South
10501 Sunshine Skyway Bridge
St Petersburg 33701
941-729-0117

http://www.skywaypiers.com/aboutus.htm


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 5, 2005)

*The Sunshine Skyway Fishing Pier*

This place can be very enjoyable, and many very nice fish can be caught here. But when you go, remember that you are at the mouth of Tampa Bay, and there will always be a strong tide flow, either coming in or going out. It can make for difficult fishing if you intend to just cast in a bait and sit back.

Remember to bring a bait-catching rig, locally called Sabiki Rigs (available at Wal-Mart, where else?), which is basically a series of 4-6 small gold hooks, spaced about 5 inches apart. Drop these straight down over the side, bounce them a little bit, and you should be into some baitfish in no time. I like to sweeten the hooks with very small pieces of shrimp, and catch small pinfish and squirrelfish for bait, but its all good. The schools of menhaden, (locally called greenies, or whitebait, or pogies), will usually be found on the side of the bridge the current is coming FROM. 

At times, there will be tarpon, snook, mackeral, bluefish, reds, trout, ladyfish, jacks, and the occasional cobia, and of course, sharks of many sizes and variety. Since the old bridge rubble was dumped nearby, grouper are now caught fairly often here, too.

It is usually a great, easy fishing trip for the family, and snack bars and toilet facilities make it okay for the ladies, too. 


Tight lines, all!

Bill


----------



## Python73 (Oct 21, 2004)

Great info guys. Looks like I'll be there March 5-10ish. My friend bought a house in Land O Lakes, and we are scheduled for the early spring visit. Gonna be on that pier big time! 

I'll post a reminder the day before I'm there, in case anyone wants to hang out and swap fish tales. Hard to miss a big guy and his blue Expedition on the South pier... (or should I be on the North pier?).

I'm thinking of making a balloon rig to get a bait out away from the pier. Sort of like they use for kings some times in NC. Or is there a better way?

S !


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 5, 2005)

*Skyway Bridge fishing for Kings...*

Python,

There are many, many smoker Kings caught in the shipping channel at the mouth of Tampa Bay, just due west of the Skyway. They are 99% boat-caught, because of the problems handling the current at the Bridge. As I mentioned earlier, the outgoing tide ( my favorite) usually rips under the bridge at a strong flow. Balloon rigs, floats of any kind for that matter, will go and go and go...and the second you stop them they will straighten right out and ride along the surface, drowning any live bait and eventually clogging up with seagrass. It is almost impossible to do successfully.

Having given that disclaimer, I will tell you that in March and April and early May there are so many Kings and Tarpon in the Bay mouth area...you might just get lucky and hang a big fish just letting your bait drift and drift and drift, if you have a large line capacity reel to do so.

Best of luck in your attempt. I have been fishing the Skyway since 1985, and have seen two, that's right, TWO, Kings caught, even though they are definitely out there. Tarpon are easier because you can anchor a big dead shad on the bottom for them and they'll love it. 

Hey, nothing ventured, nothing gained, right?

Tight lines!

Billy


----------

